# How I cut accurately tapered flat bands video



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

I've been using this miniature band cutting station for 3 or 4 years with good results so I thought I'd share. I had the idea of using gauges to get repeatable results instead of making templates to cut accurate tapers - and it's worked pretty well for me. It's a compact setup for easy storage. Bulk latex rolls, tubing, pouches, tools and other stuff are all stored in the tin. Portable, yes but it will cut bands of sufficient length for anyone.

I know that I've probably over-thought this process but I do like using the clamps as a third hand because I've messed up holding that straight edge steady on a few occasions. Hope the video works. I'm having trouble with it stalling so please let me know. THANKS!


----------



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

That's slick! Now I have another rainy day project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice rig!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Now that is some solid thinking, love it  now I have another project lol


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you for sharing. MacGuyver level cool. I love how freely SSF members share their ideas.

PS- oh yeah! Another project indeed.


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for watching guys! I intended the video to be even shorter than it is so not much was explained regarding the band tying station. So here are a few details.

The base is a shelf, probably from some sort of cabinet. I didn't even have to cut it. I think I kept it around because it's really nice, tight-grained flat plywood, not MDF. So if you don't feel like cutting wood, you could probably buy a cheap pre-made shelf that's close to the required dimensions.

The guide rail with holes drilled for the ¼" steel pegs is 1 x 2 poplar project wood. It also clamps the cutting mat in place with the countersunk carriage bolts and wing nuts. It's easy to flip the mat, side to side and top to bottom if the mat becomes worn from cutting repeatedly on the same area of the mat. Or even just move it out slightly for a fresh cutting surface.

The rubber gasket material that I had on hand was exact thickness of the cutting mat but I wanted it to be slightly higher for good clamping. So it's shimmed with thin veneer then glued down. You could probably use hard card stock, like from a cereal box for the shim.

The adhesive-backed Mylar ruler was an afterthought but I find myself using it frequently for various operations. Even so, I plan to do a quick re-design. There's a couple of spare inches at the back of the base so the rail/pouch jig will be relocated to the back edge of the base, probably mounted on it's edge with screws and glue - and then re-drilled for the pegs. The new guide rail/mat hold-down will be a cut off wooden yardstick. The reason for this modification is due to feeling cramped with the rotary cutter if I'm cutting really narrow bands. The 1 x 2 guide doesn't get in the way because it's there, but because it's high. I think using something that's just ¼" high will be an upgrade.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You flat put some thought into that. Im all in. Thanks for sharing the details with us


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice set up!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I made a similar setup after watching your video. I don't use washers, I just mark a line where I want the bands to be cut. Great idea which really puts out the exact same tapers!


----------

